# HELP me with breeding bettas



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

so i am breeding a blue/red vt with a blue mix green/red ct female
i jus wanna breed n raise fry cuz i am jus a begginer rite now
so i need help on breeding them
i used bubblewrap for the males bubble nest n he built alot of bubbles underneath it
so i released the female n the male chases the female n trys to lure her to the nest
but she won't go n its been 2 days n today i saw tat sometimes by a corner her head 
sticks out of the water n she sticks to the glass until i use a net to touch her n she will go back down to the water y does she do tat?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you sure the female is willing/ready to breed?

To be safe, I'd suggest you take her out for now and recondition them in separate tanks. This will give the female time to recover. 

Next time, make sure all the right breeding signs are shown. If you're sure they're ready to breed, leaving them together until they spawn (up to 4 days) would be safer..... as long as the female has a safe hide out where the male can't easily get to.


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

well today at 11 my bettas spawned 
the male wrapped himself around the female n then i saaw eggs falling
but the problem is idn't noe if he's eating the eggs
cuz i see him collecting them but he doesn't spit them into the nest
he takes a gulp of air then blows bubble into the nest
so is he eating the eggs or not??? help!!!


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

If he visits the nest, or blows bubbles soon after taking in the eggs, he is more than likely putting then in the nest. I had an egg eater male and he would pick them up, eat them and totally ignore the nest several embraces in a row.


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

oh ok 
cuz mine after embracing he will ether go blow bubble in the nest of open his mouth really wide like yawning
but like in the middle of the water under the nest n after spawning he stays mostly under the nest
but i don't see any eggs in the nest


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

They can be hard to see, if you look parallel to the water you should see a few hanging down or if you look under the nest they look like a lump of white rice.


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

oh okk thanks
but uhmmm i cant really see anything under the bubble nest which is under the bubblewrap
i can't see white dots i don't think it hatched yet too cuz they only spawned yesterday at 11
but how long will it take to hatch


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Ma xiong said:


> oh okk thanks
> but uhmmm i cant really see anything under the bubble nest which is under the bubblewrap
> i can't see white dots i don't think it hatched yet too cuz they only spawned yesterday at 11
> but how long will it take to hatch


At 82 degrees F, it takes about a day. That's how long mine usually take, but they can take up to 3 days to hatch. You'll see little tails hanging down from the nest and some probably zipping up and down under the nest as well. Did you take the female out? What are your plans for fry food? How big is the spawning/ grow-out tank?


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

would it be hard to see the eggs through the bubblewrap? cuz i'm jus kinda nervous 
if it'll will hatch cuz this is my first time breeding bettas 
and i'm only 14
n yes i took the female out, fry food are infusoria and egg yolk for now, spawning is like 5 gallon n grow out is a ten gallon 
can't afford much since i'm only 14


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

When it comes to breeding hun, just because you can't afford something doesn't mean it's ok to go ahead and breed anyways, just because of your age. I have two 10gals, a 5 gal, and a ton of fry food. BUT, I am not prepared to breed so I won't. Not picking at you, just you should really be prepared before you bring more fish into the world  Do you have plans for all the males? They will need their own space eventually, and you can only fir about 5-6 females in a 10gal. You're going to need lots more room!

Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Ma xiong said:


> would it be hard to see the eggs through the bubblewrap? cuz i'm jus kinda nervous
> if it'll will hatch cuz this is my first time breeding bettas
> and i'm only 14
> n yes i took the female out, fry food are infusoria and egg yolk for now, spawning is like 5 gallon n grow out is a ten gallon
> can't afford much since i'm only 14


Mmmm yeah it might be hard to see through the bubble wrap. I'd just look under the nest if possible. Was it your bettas first time? Sometimes 1st timers don't really get a handle on what they're doing very well and eat most of the eggs because they are unfertilized. I had to artificially hatch my 4 kids cuz my male was eating all of his eggs. 
If your eggs don't hatch within a couple days, I'd condition your bettas again for a week feeding them frozen or live foods, and then try spawning . 

If you do get eggs, I'd also buy some frozen Baby Brine Shrimp. My 4 weeks-olds LOVE them! omnomnom. :-D
Other than that, it seems like you have a good setup! 
If you have any more questions feel free to ask! Good luck!


----------



## JHernandez (Jul 2, 2011)

indjo said:


> Are you sure the female is willing/ready to breed?
> 
> To be safe, I'd suggest you take her out for now and recondition them in separate tanks. This will give the female time to recover.
> 
> Next time, make sure all the right breeding signs are shown. If you're sure they're ready to breed, leaving them together until they spawn (up to 4 days) would be safer..... as long as the female has a safe hide out where the male can't easily get to.




Id do just like he said.


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

youlovegnats said:


> Mmmm yeah it might be hard to see through the bubble wrap. I'd just look under the nest if possible. Was it your bettas first time? Sometimes 1st timers don't really get a handle on what they're doing very well and eat most of the eggs because they are unfertilized. I had to artificially hatch my 4 kids cuz my male was eating all of his eggs.
> If your eggs don't hatch within a couple days, I'd condition your bettas again for a week feeding them frozen or live foods, and then try spawning .
> 
> If you do get eggs, I'd also buy some frozen Baby Brine Shrimp. My 4 weeks-olds LOVE them! omnomnom. :-D
> ...


 ok n ive tried looking under neath but i still can't really see any eggs all i see is bubbles.
n yes it was my bettas first time, how do u hatch them? n okk will wait n see


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

Pitluvs said:


> When it comes to breeding hun, just because you can't afford something doesn't mean it's ok to go ahead and breed anyways, just because of your age. I have two 10gals, a 5 gal, and a ton of fry food. BUT, I am not prepared to breed so I won't. Not picking at you, just you should really be prepared before you bring more fish into the world  Do you have plans for all the males? They will need their own space eventually, and you can only fir about 5-6 females in a 10gal. You're going to need lots more room!
> 
> Good luck! Keep us posted!


 well i got alot of jars in my basement 
n like 6-10 of those 10 gallon buckets or something


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Ma xiong said:


> ok n ive tried looking under neath but i still can't really see any eggs all i see is bubbles.
> n yes it was my bettas first time, how do u hatch them? n okk will wait n see


I had to get the eggs from my female as the spawned so my male didn't eat them. I put the eggs into a small container inside the spawning tank- which kept the water warm. Less than half of the 30 eggs I saved hatched and about 10 survived the first week. I now have 4 sweet little babies now~  

Eggs are sometimes hard to see if you don't know what you're looking at  
This picture http://bettas.atlasweb.cz/betta/betta21.jpg is a good example of what they look like.


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

oh wat did u use to get the eggs? a net?
i jus looked since the nest isn't that big n its really hard to see
since its really hot and the bubblewrap like has more bubbles on it
like theres mists on it dn't really noe how to explain it
n i can' really look from the bottom too since the bubbles are kinda big
n from the top i'm not sure if its eggs but by one bubble i see too white dots 
tats like tis big *.*


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

*sigh* jus looked carefully again n it was a bubble 
I think he did eat all the eggs since i don't see anything
n it was his first time so mabe tats y


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yup! Those white dots would be eggs! Congrats! I hope they hatch! 
I used a turkey baster to get them out.  A net might damage the eggs.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, never mind then. Yeah since it was his first time, he might have eaten them all. :/ You can try again later if you want.


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

yea i'll try later
jus gnna wait acouple more days
hope it works this time
i have another male i want to try but the females abit bigger
n the only male tats bigger then the female is my blue one


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

hmm yeah I'd wait and see. You def. don't want to get a female that's bigger than your male. Usually that's how males get killed/ hurt badly.


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

yea uhhh about tat before i breded my blue male
i tried my red male which is abit smaller then the female n so the female tore his whole tail and ate it 
so i quickly removed him n the females tummy was like so big
n now my red male is still recovering he's in a really bad shape he could still swim perfectly though

nd for my male how do i stop him from eating eggs during the next spawn


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

should i remove the male from the breeding tank into his regular tank
or should i leave him in the breeding tank incase theres eggs tat i don't see


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Well it doesn't really matter. If he ate all he eggs, just leave him be, but if he didn't eat all of them he might be taking care of the ones in there now. Is he mouthing the nest or is he completely ignoring it?


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

well i don't noe by mouth the nest 
and hes not really ignoring it 
hes like stays under it or swim under it 
then he'll will like swim around the tank then come back n look up at the nest then go somwhere n do it agian
or he'll swim under the nest n he blows random bubbles


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Keep him in there a while then.


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

oh okkk thanks for all the help u gave me 
i really appriciate it
i've been so excited wen they embraced but i feel so down now
knowing theres no eggs
i want some betta fry so bad to raise n see there first color
n fins grow
guess i'll have to wait even longer


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Also, have you done your research before attempting breeding? So many things can go wrong, even for experienced breeders.


----------



## BettaRepublic (May 22, 2011)

You can't just breed, man. I got a 10g a 16g and 2 QT tanks and I'm NOT breeding till I get mah fish room!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah just take your time on learning before you breed again. Make sure you have fry food ready and make sure that your spawning pair have been conditioned correctly.


----------

